# Something is digging in my yard at night



## SingleGuy (Feb 13, 2012)

I found some holes in my yard and I'm guessing it's a skunk looking for grubs but I wanted to see if anyone else might recognize this as something else. I've found 4 so far.

Any input is greatly appreciated...

one


----------



## ihildreth (Sep 12, 2009)

With the weather recently, are the night crawlers (worms) out? Probably Could be a skunk, raccoon, or even birds going for an easy late night worm snack.


----------



## SingleGuy (Feb 13, 2012)

The weather HAS been above average here in NW ga. Hopefully it's not a mole or the diggers don't get too willy nilly with digging. lol


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

ihildreth said:


> With the weather recently, are the night crawlers (worms) out? Probably Could be a skunk, raccoon, or even birds going for an easy late night worm snack.


 
birds sleep at night, except owls


----------



## SingleGuy (Feb 13, 2012)

chrisn said:


> birds sleep at night, except owls


Around my house, that's not the case. There are birds singing and chirping at 2am, 3am even past that at times. But these holes are too deep/big for them to be done by birds I'm now thinking.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

SingleGuy said:


> But these holes are too deep/big for them to be done by birds I'm now thinking.


Giant Atlantic sea bass with feet. I have seen them and catching one is on my bucket list. They feed on Maryland soft shells. Ever since Lake Michigan was declared an ocean bay, to compete for the America's Cup, we watch, knowing any day now....


----------



## askand (Mar 22, 2012)

This is caused by squirrls. They are looking for the nuts that they berried in fall. nothing to be alarmed by.


----------

